# VK - Zeus X, Helix Kit, VK530 & More



## Gizmo (5/3/19)

New Arrivals:

Pilot Vape Mini Tool Kit
Freemax Twister X3 Mesh Coils
Geek Vape Zeus X ( Red & Black, Blue, Black & Stainless Steel )
Digiflavor Helix Starter Kit
Vsticking VK530 200W Mod


Restocks

Geek Vape Aegis Legend ( Red, Navy Blue, Azure )
Smok Nord Ceramic Coils 1.4 Ohm

https://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=products.newest

Reactions: Like 1


----------

